# Products that have disappeared



## quicksilver (Oct 25, 2008)

I was just remembering that I haven't seen PRELL shampoo in forever. Remember the glass bottle with the pearl in the bottom.
And I haven't seen a long, skinny shaped tootsie roll.
I see the little log ones and the big one that you can break off sections, only.
What about Bonomo Turkish Taffy?

Who else can think of anything?


----------



## deelady (Oct 25, 2008)

I have prell in my shower right now...bought it at Meijers but not with the pearl.

I never see Ivory shampoo though, my grandma always had that and I loved the smell... I bought it up till I was a teenager but now I never see it!


----------



## pacanis (Oct 25, 2008)

Geez, how about the only cereal I've boughten in recent times, Grape Nut Flakes. Google them, it seems a lot of people are in the dark as to their whereabouts....


----------



## DramaQueen (Oct 25, 2008)

*How about Pepsident tooth paste?  (You'll wonder where the yellow went....) *
*Brylcreem ( a little dab'll do ya)*
*Lux Soap*
*Rinso detergent*
*Halo shampoo*
*Ipana toothpaste*


----------



## roadfix (Oct 25, 2008)

Polaroid film and the Subaru 360.


----------



## buckytom (Oct 25, 2008)

i keep thinking "ink", but that's supposed to do that, in some cases.

ok, how about quisp cereal. little flying saucer crisps that turned into sugary goo in milk, left alone long enough.


----------



## crash1292 (Oct 25, 2008)

quisp and quake....that brings back memories


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 25, 2008)

My two favorite cereals, Post Oat Flakes, and Team Flakes (Nabisco, I think).  I miss them!

Barbara


----------



## pdswife (Oct 25, 2008)

my sanity has always been a product of my imagination and it has been missing for awhile now.


----------



## lifesaver (Oct 25, 2008)

what i've noticed missing from the store shelves for some time now is the et cereal (it had a peanut butter flavor that i kind of liked). then the popcorn flavored pringles potato chips and the chili filled hot dogs that were put out by oscar meyer.


----------



## justplainbill (Oct 26, 2008)

Piels (Bert & Harry), Ballantine, Knickerbocker, Falstaff, Schlitz, Rheingold beers.
Pick salami & Liederkranz cheese.
Fink, Pechter, Tip Top and Dugan’s bread
Ebinger’s baked goods.
Milk with the cream on top.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Oct 26, 2008)

I can think of several soft drinks/sodas/cokes/whatever... that have disappeared...

Red Rock Cola, Lake Celery, Orange Crush, Old Frosty Root Beer and Nu Grape are some.


----------



## letscook (Oct 26, 2008)

1-  Seven seas herbs and spices salad dressing.  Haven't been able to copy it yet
2-  Carrolls Club Burger   (fast food Resturant)
3- Penny candy
4- sunday's double features at the movies


----------



## kleenex (Oct 26, 2008)

I miss this snackfood item...

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f26/original-skinny-natural-corn-chips-review-21901.html


----------



## kleenex (Oct 26, 2008)

Uncle Bob said:


> I can think of several soft drinks/sodas/cokes/whatever... that have disappeared...
> 
> Red Rock Cola, Lake Celery, Orange Crush, Old Frosty Root Beer and Nu Grape are some.




Link time:

Nu Grape:
Nu-Grape 12 oz

Red Rock Cola
Red Rock Premium Cola 12oz. Pure Cane Sugar

Orange Crush
Crush/Orange 12oz.


----------



## JMediger (Oct 26, 2008)

Pimento cheese spread by Kraft (I think) ... came in the little glass jar, was wonderful on mush white bread with a tomato. Hmmm ... 

And what about the braunschweiger you could squeeze out of the nozzle in the middle of the tube?


----------



## crash1292 (Oct 26, 2008)

JMediger said:


> Pimento cheese spread by Kraft (I think) ... came in the little glass jar, was wonderful on mush white bread with a tomato. Hmmm ...
> 
> And what about the braunschweiger you could squeeze out of the nozzle in the middle of the tube?



try this link
....wont let me post links...


----------



## justplainbill (Oct 26, 2008)

JMediger said:


> Pimento cheese spread by Kraft (I think) ... came in the little glass jar, was wonderful on mush white bread with a tomato. Hmmm ...
> 
> And what about the braunschweiger you could squeeze out of the nozzle in the middle of the tube?


 I think it was Philadelphia Brand pimento cream cheese.  Was great on Ritz crackers.


----------



## miniman (Oct 26, 2008)

I remeber cans or jars of pickled fish - I just got to liking it - it was my dad's favourite snack


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 26, 2008)

JMediger said:


> Pimento cheese spread by Kraft (I think) ... came in the little glass jar, was wonderful on mush white bread with a tomato. Hmmm ...
> 
> And what about the braunschweiger you could squeeze out of the nozzle in the middle of the tube?


I loved Kraft's pimento cheese!  It is still available, but not in as many places, I guess.  http://www.kraftfoods.com/kf/Products/ProductInfoDisplay.htm?SiteId=1&Product=2100061257 (Thanks crash, for the link).

I had almost forgotten the braunschweiger with the opening in the middle!

Barbara


----------



## Uncle Bob (Oct 26, 2008)

kleenex said:


> Link time:
> 
> Nu Grape:
> Nu-Grape 12 oz
> ...


 
Thanks!!! I never knew!!! I can't help but wonder...if they are the origianl recipes or some kind of rip off....I suppose the proof is in the pudding...


----------



## middie (Oct 26, 2008)

Gee Your Hair Smells Terrific Shampoo
Screaming Yellow Zonkers


----------



## Uncle Bob (Oct 26, 2008)

The 5 & 10 Store.....AKA the "Dime" Store


----------



## JMediger (Oct 26, 2008)

Barbara L said:


> I loved Kraft's pimento cheese! It is still available, but not in as many places, I guess. http://www.kraftfoods.com/kf/Products/ProductInfoDisplay.htm?SiteId=1&Product=2100061257 (Thanks crash, for the link).


 
That's it!  How funny ... I entered our zip code and it says my dad's store carries it but he hasn't seen it for years!



Barbara L said:


> I had almost forgotten the braunschweiger with the opening in the middle!


 
My dad would make all sorts of strange sounds when he would make us sandwiches with this tube.  It was also fun to get him to squirt just a little on a cracker for you.


----------



## suziquzie (Oct 26, 2008)

Did Finesse shampoo and conditioner go away? 
I loved that stuff... haven't seen it. 

It gets harder and harder to find Bugles snacks. I'm afraid they're next.


----------



## PytnPlace (Oct 26, 2008)

crash1292 said:


> quisp and quake....that brings back memories


 

I loved those cereals as a kid, as well as King Vitamin cereal.


----------



## DramaQueen (Oct 26, 2008)

JMediger said:


> Pimento cheese spread by Kraft (I think) ... came in the little glass jar, was wonderful on mush white bread with a tomato. Hmmm ...
> 
> And what about the braunschweiger you could squeeze out of the nozzle in the middle of the tube?


 
*Kraft Pimento cheese in the little jars are still available here in Vegas as are their  other "little jar" cheeses.  I buy it once in a while to put on crackers.*


----------



## snack_pack85 (Oct 26, 2008)

Uncle Bob said:


> I can think of several soft drinks/sodas/cokes/whatever... that have disappeared...
> 
> Red Rock Cola, Lake Celery, Orange Crush, Old Frosty Root Beer and Nu Grape are some.


 
I've found orange crush every where. I just saw it at my walmart and at the local am pm. I am a huge orange soda fan myself. Also, the self serve frozen yogurt here has every brand of Old Frosty!


----------



## quicksilver (Oct 26, 2008)

OH shoot, was was that spray on dry shampoo you could use if you didn't have time to wash your hair. That stuff was disqusting.


----------



## buckytom (Oct 27, 2008)

another one i miss is entenmann's brownie crumb ring. 

it's a white ring cake with mocha maple frosting, topped by brownie crumbles.

i spoke with the entenmann's delivery guy at one of our supermarkets, and he said it became too expensive to make so it was discontinued.


----------



## SanDiegoFan (Oct 27, 2008)

DramaQueen said:


> *Rinso detergent*




Check the 99¢ Only stores. 


SDF


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 27, 2008)

quicksilver said:


> OH shoot, was was that spray on dry shampoo you could use if you didn't have time to wash your hair. That stuff was disqusting.


It was called Psssssst (not sure how many s's!).  In an emergency it actually worked pretty well, the *first* time.  If you tried to use it twice in a row though, it really was disgusting.

Barbara


----------



## quicksilver (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks, Barbara. That was it. It was like putting talc on grease.
Or baking soda on grease. Then trying to brush it out some of the powder and greasy came out, but the residue was aweful. Mom bought it for me so I wouldn't go out with wet hair in the winter. One try - in the garbage. But all the girls had to try it. The company must have made a fortune that first winter it was introduced. Great idea, though.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Oct 27, 2008)

I liked the cheddar cheese saltines , which I haven't seen anymore.


----------



## deelady (Oct 27, 2008)

> Did Finesse shampoo and conditioner go away?
> I loved that stuff... haven't seen it.





suziquzie said:


> .
> 
> I just bought that yesterday! I hadn't seen it in a long time, Target stopped carrying it but I found it in a small family own grcery by me...the bottle says new label, same shampoo....or something to that effect...its still has blue bottles though just many different kinds for different hair types.


----------



## smoke king (Oct 27, 2008)

Probably really "aging" myself here, does anyone remember the little candy "dots" that came affixed to the paper? They were all different colors, and whenever you ate one off the paper, a bit off the paper remained stuck to the underside of the candy! (Maybe the FDA got involved with that)

"Gold Rush" bubble gum? Gold gum "nuggets" in a little cloth sack with a drawstring

Chick-O-Stix

Russell-Stover "Fruit & Nut" Egg-Sold around Easter time, these were LARGE-you sliced them-about the diameter of a softball

And speaking of Easter, does anyone remember "Rubys" (or was it Rudys) Easter egg dye? It made the most beautiful easter eggs you've ever seen-I found some on ebay year before last, they wanted 20.00$ for the kit plus S&H !!!!


----------



## MexicoKaren (Oct 27, 2008)

Uncle Bob, speaking of soda pop, do you remember Delaware Punch? It was my favorite when I was a little girl, because I don't really care for carbonated drinks...guess what? They have it here in Mexico! Still the same. A trip down Memory Lane.


----------



## deelady (Oct 27, 2008)

Smoke King you can't be that old because I remember everything you named clearly let alone them still selling over half of what you named!


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 27, 2008)

smoke king said:


> Probably really "aging" myself here, does anyone remember the little candy "dots" that came affixed to the paper? They were all different colors, and whenever you ate one off the paper, a bit off the paper remained stuck to the underside of the candy! (Maybe the FDA got involved with that)
> 
> "Gold Rush" bubble gum? Gold gum "nuggets" in a little cloth sack with a drawstring
> 
> ...


I remember all of these! I loved Chick-O-Stix and the Russell Stover eggs.

Another one I remember was Cherry-o-let. I also liked Seven Up candy bars (they had seven sections, each with a different filling--kind of like a mini box of assorted chocolates all in one little candy bar). I haven't seen them in stores in years, but there is a website where you can find candy that used to be popular, and they have them there. I will try to find the website and post it.

Barbara
Edited to add, I found a few websites that have hard-to-find candy (including Chick-O-Stix), but this one has a story about the Seven Up bars (which haven't been available in many years): http://candyaddict.com/blog/2008/04/07/retro-candy-flashback-seven-up-bar/#comment-98458.


----------



## smoke king (Oct 27, 2008)

deelady said:


> Smoke King you can't be that old because I remember everything you named clearly let alone them still selling over half of what you named!



Dang Dee-they aren't selling them in my neighborhood anymore-or maybe I'm just not looking hard enough!!


----------



## deelady (Oct 27, 2008)

well they aren't at the corner market but the dots and the chick o sticks I have seen around, most often in specialty places like actual cady stores.


----------



## GrillingFool (Oct 28, 2008)

Am I wrong, or did Mt Dew have a different flavor.. kinda thicker.. when it was still
"Ya-Hoo! Mt Dew!" with the hillbilly on the bottle?

I miss Woody's Cook-in' Sauce, too. 
And Fruit Float and that 1-2-3 layered "instant" dessert.
And those fizzy tablets you made "soda" from. Not very tasty, but fun.


----------



## pdswife (Oct 28, 2008)

Mother's Cookies Closing

Bye bye Animal cookies!!!


----------



## babetoo (Oct 28, 2008)

bummer


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 28, 2008)

pdswife said:


> Mother's Cookies Closing
> 
> Bye bye Animal cookies!!!


Oh NO!!!  I love them!

Barbara


----------



## quicksilver (Oct 28, 2008)

"Gold Rush" bubble gum? Gold gum "nuggets" in a little cloth sack with a drawstring

I loved them!


----------



## JoeV (Oct 28, 2008)

Uncle Bob said:


> The 5 & 10 Store.....AKA the "Dime" Store



Yep. Woolworth's and Kresge's. Both had a lunch counter right in the store with a uniformed waitress who wore a hat.  I used to order a chocolate phosphate after school if I had some change.

JoeV


----------



## toni1948 (Oct 28, 2008)

Barbara L said:


> I loved Kraft's pimento cheese! It is still available, but not in as many places, I guess. http://www.kraftfoods.com/kf/Products/ProductInfoDisplay.htm?SiteId=1&Product=2100061257 (Thanks crash, for the link).
> 
> I had almost forgotten the braunschweiger with the opening in the middle!
> 
> Barbara


 
     I had forgotten all about Kraft's Pimento Cheese Spread.  I found a store not more than a mile away from my house that sells it!!  Thanks..

Toni


----------



## toni1948 (Oct 28, 2008)

I don't know where you all are from, but I miss diners.  I miss liver and onions with mashed potatoes and gravy, or turkey and dressing, or club sandwiches, or grilled cheese with tomato soup...or breakfast any time of the day.  We have IHOP in my area, but it's just not the same.  

     How about a place that sells really good homefried potatoes?


----------



## Jeekinz (Oct 28, 2008)

Not so much disappeared, but some of the "New Flavors" really ruin things.  i.e. Doritos! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I can't stand all those fake tasting flavors out now.  Gimme the originals!

One thing I really miss is Snapple Tru Root Beer.


----------



## deelady (Oct 28, 2008)

pdswife said:


> Mother's Cookies Closing
> 
> Bye bye Animal cookies!!!


 

That is sad to me.....many memories with those cookies!! Always loved their oatmeal cookies as well!!


----------



## deelady (Oct 28, 2008)

toni1948 said:


> I don't know where you all are from, but I miss diners. I miss liver and onions with mashed potatoes and gravy, or turkey and dressing, or club sandwiches, or grilled cheese with tomato soup...or breakfast any time of the day. We have IHOP in my area, but it's just not the same.
> 
> How about a place that sells really good homefried potatoes?


 


Toni where are YOU from that you don't have these?? I see and still go to many of these types of "diners" Even in California where I lived up until a year ago still had plenty of these estabishments!


----------



## Jeekinz (Oct 28, 2008)

deelady said:


> Toni where are YOU from that you don't have these?? I see and still go to many of these types of "diners" Even in California where I lived up until a year ago still had plenty of these estabishments!


 
Move to Jersey.  Diner Capiol of the UNIVERSE!


----------



## little red hen (Oct 28, 2008)

not only those foods that you mention have disappeared, but Nabisco used to make a very thin sugar cookie called Brown Edge Wafers.  Can't find them anywher no matter to what part of the U.S. I travel.  Has anyone seen them?  
 I think I may have seen the large tootsie roll candy at the Dollar Stores near movie theaters.  
I live in the northeastern U.S.


----------



## little red hen (Oct 28, 2008)

come to pennsylvania, i know where all the good diners are


----------



## Katie H (Oct 28, 2008)

I sooo miss Ralston hot breakfast cereal.  I loved it and it also made the yummiest muffins.  Up until a few years ago I could buy it at Kroger.  Now, the only place I've been able to find it is at The Vermont Country Store.  I like the stuff but at the per box price, plus shipping and handling, I'll eat some other available hot cereal.

Another thing I miss is Good Seasons mix for blue cheese dressing.  It came in a little envelope and you mixed it with oil, vinegar and water.  It was okay as a dressing, but it was a main component in a recipe Buck and I loved for marinated mushrooms.


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 28, 2008)

GrillingFool said:


> ...1-2-3 layered "instant" dessert.
> And those fizzy tablets you made "soda" from. Not very tasty, but fun.


I liked the 1-2-3 desserts too!

Fizzies were taken off the market because they had cyclamates in them.  Then the government decided cyclamates were okay.  I found Fizzies at Cracker Barrel a few months ago.  They were pretty expensive.  I think they had two flavors there.

Barbara


----------



## BreezyCooking (Oct 28, 2008)

Actually, if you're willing to pay the price, most if not all of these "disappeared" items (including "Quisp" cereal) are still available.  Just do an internet search.  Food Network did a program on just this topic not too long ago, & it was amazing how many of these items are still in production for the "specialty" market.

For me, I miss "Liederkranz Cheese", a close cousin to Limburger, the most.


----------



## justplainbill (Oct 28, 2008)

BreezyCooking said:


> Actually, if you're willing to pay the price, most if not all of these "disappeared" items (including "Quisp" cereal) are still available. Just do an internet search. Food Network did a program on just this topic not too long ago, & it was amazing how many of these items are still in production for the "specialty" market.
> 
> For me, I miss "Liederkranz Cheese", a close cousin to Limburger, the most.


 
You might like Handkaese.  If you give it a try, please let us know how you liked it.


----------



## Michelemarie (Oct 28, 2008)

smoke king said:


> Probably really "aging" myself here, does anyone remember the little candy "dots" that came affixed to the paper? They were all different colors, and whenever you ate one off the paper, a bit off the paper remained stuck to the underside of the candy! (Maybe the FDA got involved with that)
> 
> "Gold Rush" bubble gum? Gold gum "nuggets" in a little cloth sack with a drawstring
> 
> ...


 
Card and party outlet has the gold gum neggets in the little cloth sack with a drawstring - I don't know if you have one near you.

Just recently I cannot find chocolate graham cracker sticks  - either Nabisco and Keebler - can't remember - or chocolate graham crackers for that matter. I found Meijer brand graham crackers but not the other two
brands and none in the sticks - I use them for a sweet cream dip


----------



## LadyCook61 (Oct 28, 2008)

little red hen said:


> come to pennsylvania, i know where all the good diners are


 
I live in Pa. too.


----------



## DramaQueen (Oct 28, 2008)

BreezyCooking said:


> Actually, if you're willing to pay the price, most if not all of these "disappeared" items (including "Quisp" cereal) are still available. Just do an internet search. Food Network did a program on just this topic not too long ago, & it was amazing how many of these items are still in production for the "specialty" market.
> 
> For me, I miss "Liederkranz Cheese", a close cousin to Limburger, the most.


 
*I loved Liederkrantz too and wondered what happened to it.  Here is an excerp from an article on the internet:*


The Borden plant, which by then had moved to Van Wert, Ohio, was sold to the Fisher Cheese Co. in 1982. When bacterial contamination was found in a batch, Liederkranz was withdrawn from the market in August 1985.
"That was the last time Liederkranz was made," Nelson wrote.

*Too bad, but there is a cheese that is almost identical to Liederkranz and it's called Schloss.  Google "Marin French Cheese" to read about it.*


----------



## PieSusan (Oct 30, 2008)

If you google "Home Town Favorites", you will find a hard to find grocer with products that are still available and a list of products that are no longer made or have had their name changed.

I am uncertain if I am allowed to use a link here or not.


----------



## Claire (Oct 31, 2008)

The Vermont Country Store catalog carries a lot of products that we don't se much any more.  If you write (call, email) them they'll sometimes find them for you.


----------



## justplainbill (Nov 7, 2008)

DramaQueen said:


> *I loved Liederkrantz too and wondered what happened to it. Here is an excerp from an article on the internet:*
> 
> 
> The Borden plant, which by then had moved to Van Wert, Ohio, was sold to the Fisher Cheese Co. in 1982. When bacterial contamination was found in a batch, Liederkranz was withdrawn from the market in August 1985.
> ...


 
I received 18 ounces of Schloss yesterday from Marin.  Have not tasted it yet but the pros and cons seem to be:

Pros-
Looks, feels and smells like it'll be good.
Arrived in good condition and very nicely packed.
Spoke to their customer service on their 800 number and they were very pleasant.

Cons-
They do not e-mail a shipping confirmation with a tracking number
They're a bit pricey; on sale and with a free shipping teaser , the cost was $29.


----------



## texasgirl (Nov 7, 2008)

Something I love was the Cheez it's Twisterz hot wings and cheezy blue. I can't find them anymore


----------



## quicksilver (Nov 7, 2008)

Mom used to pour some _Okite_ ? _Oakite ?_  powder in with the dish soap/water. I don't really remember what it did, but haven't seen that in 35+ years. She also soaked yellowed white linens she found at garage sales in it and then put in washer. Stuff came out clean like new. I now do that with borax for the same effect.
Does anyone remember oakite?


----------



## justplainbill (Nov 7, 2008)

quicksilver said:


> Mom used to pour some _Okite_ ? _Oakite ?_ powder in with the dish soap/water. I don't really remember what it did, but haven't seen that in 35+ years. She also soaked yellowed white linens she found at garage sales in it and then put in washer. Stuff came out clean like new. I now do that with borax for the same effect.
> Does anyone remember oakite?


 
Sure do.  It was in the same league as Mex.  It was also a powerful degreaser and pretty good paintbrush cleaner.  Probably was heavy in the tabooed phosphate department.


----------



## quicksilver (Nov 7, 2008)

I wonder if TSP was supposed to take it's place as a powerful degreaser, etc., and wallpaper remover?
Although, I wouldn't put it in my linens or dish water. 
Eats the skin off your hands.


----------



## justplainbill (Nov 7, 2008)

quicksilver said:


> I wonder if TSP was supposed to take it's place as a powerful degreaser, etc., and wallpaper remover?
> Although, I wouldn't put it in my linens or dish water.
> Eats the skin off your hands.


 
I think the sale of TSP is restricted in some locales.
Lotsa stuff is not too available any more.  My International Harvester shop manual recommended degreasing distributor contact points with chloroform.


----------



## DietitianInTraining (Nov 7, 2008)

My dad used to LOVE the cinnamon ice breakers gum.... I don't know if they quit making that kind or what.. THey still make the other kinds?.. This time last year I tried everything, emailing the company, going to random stores everywhere I went... I think i ended up finding 3 packs over a 6 month time period... 

Does anyone see the cinnamon ice breakers gum where you live??


----------



## quicksilver (Nov 7, 2008)

justplainbill said:


> I think the sale of TSP is restricted in some locales.
> Lotsa stuff is not too available any more. My International Harvester shop manual recommended degreasing distributor contact points with chloroform.


 
LOL! And where does one get that?
I can get TSP here. At least the last time I needed it.-2 yrs. ago maybe?


----------



## blissful (Nov 7, 2008)

smoke king said:


> Probably really "aging" myself here, does anyone remember the little candy "dots" that came affixed to the paper? They were all different colors, and whenever you ate one off the paper, a bit off the paper remained stuck to the underside of the candy! (Maybe the FDA got involved with that)


 Oh they still make those and they can be found in the malls, I'm sure I saw them 5 years ago last time I shopped a mall.  One of my friends, it was her favorite candy and I used to get her some. I think the paper was good for fiber. I tend to remember people close to me, their favorite candies, like my mom, she likes orange slices (jelly candy coated in sugar). I like the flavor red, so sometimes strawberry or cherry. 

What happened to Fresca? How about Raspberry flavored Diet rite? (Since I can't find these, I don't drink soda anymore.)

Remember 'sandwich spread'........bolongna w/pickles and mayo, we still make that at home. Though, it's been a while.

Pimento cheese--I've only seen recipes, never tasted the original.
~Bliss


----------



## licia (Nov 7, 2008)

My dad used to buy Grapette soda by the case when we were kids. They came in bottles smaller than the small 7up.  I found some a couple of years ago and ordered them, but they aren't the same at all. It tasted like it had too much water in it - not much taste.


----------



## texasgirl (Nov 7, 2008)

beginner_chef said:


> My dad used to LOVE the cinnamon ice breakers gum.... I don't know if they quit making that kind or what.. THey still make the other kinds?.. This time last year I tried everything, emailing the company, going to random stores everywhere I went... I think i ended up finding 3 packs over a 6 month time period...
> 
> Does anyone see the cinnamon ice breakers gum where you live??


 
I saw it a few weeks ago, I will check for them. If I find some, you want me to get them for you??


----------



## LPBeier (Nov 7, 2008)

I used to love "flake" chocolate bars.  They were like a bunch of chocolate shavings rolled into a log and covered in a layer of chocolate.  When you bit into them the flakes would all melt in your mouth.  Saw them briefly reappear a couple of years ago and then gone again!

Also the original licorice cigars and pipes.  They were real licorice.  The ones now are not the same at all.  I actually haven't been able to find true licorice for a long time.


----------



## chefmaloney (Nov 7, 2008)

I can't find sugar daddys. My mom used to love those and I've looked off & on for a couple of years now.

How about JuJubees? I used to buy those in the theatre (40 years ago). UHhggggg...


----------



## LPBeier (Nov 7, 2008)

We have tons of what we call Ju Jubes here in Canada.  What me to FedEx you some? (you will find out I like to FedEx lots of things, specially bratwurst....want some?)


----------



## sattie (Nov 7, 2008)

Chunky's Creole Soup.... DH and I use to love this stuff, (one of the few Chunky soups I ever liked!)


----------



## LPBeier (Nov 8, 2008)

Oh, yeah, Sattie, you are reminding me!  They used to make a Chunky Mushroom Soup with huge pieces of mushrooms, but that one is gone too.


----------



## sattie (Nov 8, 2008)

I know there are a ton of things DH and I end up liking... then poof!  They are gone!  It is like there is a meter or scanner out there that says "Hey... Chris and Sattie like this stuff... lets take it off the market!!!"


----------



## LPBeier (Nov 8, 2008)

Do you ever notice that Costco will get you hooked on something that you can only find at Costco, and then Poof, they take it away?

The used to have Princess dish gloves in packs of 10 and I haven't found the brand anywhere else.  They didn't break down like the ones you get in the stores.

Other things include:
A particular salami that came out for Christmas for about 4 years and then they switched brands
Polish Sausages that DH loved
cured hams
shaved Parmesan
Kraft partly skim Mozzarella
and so on.


----------



## sattie (Nov 8, 2008)

LPBeier said:


> Do you ever notice that Costco will get you hooked on something that you can only find at Costco, and then Poof, they take it away?
> 
> The used to have Princess dish gloves in packs of 10 and I haven't found the brand anywhere else. They didn't break down like the ones you get in the stores.
> 
> ...


 
I shop at Costco... I can see if they have some of the non-perishable items you mentioned the next time I go.  Like the gloves and salami.  If I find them... I will send them to ya!


----------



## smoke king (Nov 8, 2008)

sattie said:


> I know there are a ton of things DH and I end up liking... then poof!  They are gone!  It is like there is a meter or scanner out there that says "Hey... Chris and Sattie like this stuff... lets take it off the market!!!"




Just because your *not* paranoid doesn't mean someone *isn't* out to get you...........


----------



## sattie (Nov 8, 2008)

smoke king said:


> Just because your *not* paranoid doesn't mean someone *isn't* out to get you...........


 
It seems that way sometimes!  I know there are a ton of other things too, just my mind is not working to well at the moment... to late... need nap!


----------



## expatgirl (Nov 8, 2008)

ok, I like controversy.........not really but I'm going to stick my neck out anyway.......why is spam (not the computer stuff though this may a fortelling) still around????............that stuff is disgusting..........and it's still here..........they must be doing something right..............


----------



## smoke king (Nov 8, 2008)

expatgirl said:


> ok, I like controversy.........not really but I'm going to stick my neck out anyway.......why is spam (not the computer stuff though this may a fortelling) still around????............that stuff is disgusting..........and it's still here..........they must be doing something right..............



At the risk of derailing the thread, how can you not like Spam EPG?? Even the Spam "jelly" packed on top of the filet is delicioius??

I'll write your comment off as jet-lag-I know your getting re-acclimated to the USA (Welcome Home BTW) Hit me up for some spam recipes-Before you know it you'll be throwing out all of your NY Strips and Rib-eyes!! 

And don't even get me started on Underwood deviled ham........


----------



## Barbara L (Nov 8, 2008)

Debs, try running a can of Spam (I rinse the jelly off) through a meat grinder with a few sweet pickles (you can use a food processor as well, or you can chop it fine with a knife).  Then add just enough Miracle Whip or mayonnaise to bind it.  I don't normally like Spam, but this is our favorite lunch meat spread (on soft cheap white bread).  Give it a try!  You might be surprised!

Barbara


----------



## expatgirl (Nov 8, 2008)

you guys are sweet......no can do on the Spam.........I guess it has to do with a childhood memory when we are in this awful rental house and my mother is going nutso..... there's another more descriptive word that begins with ape""""...the culminating moment is when she discovers spiderwebs behind the door with .......no kiding.......pillbugs in them.........she was from Philly and she just about lost it at that point..........I remember my Dad frying Spam slices that first and last night in the rental home and I just could not eat it with all that pandemonium going on..........even to this day-----50 years later the smell is still keen and the stomach still churns.........


----------



## expatgirl (Nov 8, 2008)

sorry, if I've hijacked this thread......didn't mean to...........whatever happened to Fizzies????  you dropped them in your drinks and they were fun to watch........I heard that some girl dropped some in her mouth and died........think it really was a story invented by our parents to scare us..........I guess I could google this to death but I like hearing from DC'er's mouths anyway.......


----------



## PieSusan (Nov 8, 2008)

Do they still say the box of McIntosh caramel candy in Canada? Last I had some was when I was in Toronto when I was a kid.


----------



## expatgirl (Nov 8, 2008)

PieSusan said:


> Do they still say the box of McIntosh caramel candy in Canada? Last I had some was when I was in Toronto when I was a kid.


I haven't heard.........it it's sweet most American kids have tried it..........but have not seen it on the shelves......must still too healthy..........ok, guys I'm kidding.......


----------



## BreezyCooking (Nov 8, 2008)

Candy Dots, Fresca soda, & the pimiento-cheese spread in a jar are all still alive & kicking - at least here in Virginia.  In fact, here we have several brands of ready-made pimiento cheese to choose from, it being a Southern thing & all. . . .

Love Spam products & often buy the new Turkey Spam for my non-meating-hubby.  Makes for a terrific Egg, Spam, & Cheese breakfast sandwich.


----------



## deelady (Nov 8, 2008)

I actually saw the candy dots this week at a local grocery store! I was surprised to see it in an ordinary grocer.


----------



## justplainbill (Nov 8, 2008)

*Rouge et Noir*

Marin French Cheese Co.’s Rouge et Noir Schloss compares quite favorably to the long gone Liederkrantz.


----------



## LPBeier (Nov 8, 2008)

PieSusan said:


> Do they still say the box of McIntosh caramel candy in Canada? Last I had some was when I was in Toronto when I was a kid.



I have seen it at certain grocery or drug stores but I can't remember how recently.   I used to love that stuff myself.  You would have to smack it against the counter or something and then take a piece and suck on it until it was soft enough to slowly chew!


----------



## quicksilver (Nov 8, 2008)

Cornhusker Hand Wash. I can't tell you what that clear slime looked like. But it wasn't pretty. 
I think I was 10/11 when I first saw it.

Those SuperBalls kids had in every color, including rainbow, and every size.


----------



## babetoo (Nov 8, 2008)

pretty sure we can still buy corn huskers hand lotion. not pretty but works like a charm. 

there was a candy bar, i loved. can't think what it was called. had four or five pieces of different kinds of chocolates. sorta like a box of chocolates, only in mini


----------



## BreezyCooking (Nov 8, 2008)

"Corn Huskers Lotion" is definitely still around.  Some drugstores & farm supply stores carry it.


----------



## quicksilver (Nov 8, 2008)

Does anyone remember those little made in Japan windchimes made out of little panes of glass (maybe 1" x 3"s) with japanese
characters (letters) painted on the glass. The glass panes hung from red string. They were very inexpensive for kids to buy their
moms, and found in every five and dime. (and NY' Chinatown. 
I know, I know - they weremade in Japan, but they hung everywhere in Chinatown).
I think they had the sweetest tinkling sound.


----------



## LPBeier (Nov 8, 2008)

I think I bought my mom one of those Quicksilver!  Forgotten all about them till you mentioned them.


----------



## quicksilver (Nov 8, 2008)

Two more, but not in the physical, but still marketed:

The King Biscuit Flower Hour, .... and
"Come fly with me, Alison Steele, the Nightbird @ WNEWfm (NY),
until dawn...


----------



## BreezyCooking (Nov 8, 2008)

As a born & bred (& late night partying) New Yorker, I remember Alison Steele & her program very very well.


----------



## quicksilver (Nov 8, 2008)

Yup. She used to come on at 10pm. I would lay on the bed and listen to her opening, then drift off listening to all the cool stuff.
What an era! (Oh, and it always reminded me of that movie The Fog)


----------



## LEFSElover (Nov 8, 2008)

Ivory dishwasher detergent
Ivory flakes
Hollywoodland Candy bars[dangit]
Caroide toothpowder
The licorice really tiny candy breath mints that could take your head off.
Why do I think they were called something like Specs or Pezz or Fezz or something.
Where'd Fizzy's go? Oh ooops, it's already been adressed.


pdswife said:


> Mother's Cookies ClosingBye bye Animal cookies!!!


I saw these in Walmart Kauai when there a month ago. But they were orange and black colors like for Halloween. We love those cookies but just when I went to buy them, I remembered the bathing suits in my suitcase Oh and FlixStix


----------



## BreezyCooking (Nov 8, 2008)

> The licorice really tiny candy breath mints that could take your head off.
> Why do I think they were called something like Specs or Pezz or something


 
You're thinking of "Sen Sen"!  Still being made - just do a websearch for it.  A number of companies still carry it.  Believe it or not, I just recently ran out of a box full of the little packets that I bought a few years ago from "The Vermont Country Store".

LOVE "Sen Sen"!  A strong "perfumy" licorice taste/scent.  One or two 1/16" squares can cut through anything you've eaten - even tons of garlic (which I also LOVE).


----------



## LEFSElover (Nov 8, 2008)

quicksilver said:


> "Gold Rush" bubble gum? Gold gum "nuggets" in a little cloth sack with a drawstring
> I loved them!


oh I loved that kind.
Thanks for reminding me of the flavor that I still can, swear not lyin, can taste in my mind.

This is for BuckyTom AKA theBuckster on a completely different thought.


BreezyCooking said:


> You're thinking of "Sen Sen"! Still being made - just do a websearch for it. A number of companies still carry it. Believe it or not, I just recently ran out of a box full of the little packets that I bought a few years ago from "The Vermont Country Store".LOVE "Sen Sen"! A strong "perfumy" licorice taste/scent. One or two 1/16" squares can cut through anything you've eaten - even tons of garlic (which I also LOVE).


Are they available where you live? Can I send you finances? Not real good at subtle hints, but I'd love a little tin of those


----------



## LEFSElover (Nov 8, 2008)

little red hen said:


> not only those foods that you mention have disappeared, but Nabisco used to make a very thin sugar cookie called Brown Edge Wafers. Can't find them anywher no matter to what part of the U.S. I travel. Has anyone seen them?
> I think I may have seen the large tootsie roll candy at the Dollar Stores near movie theaters.
> I live in the northeastern U.S.


The little red hen is my all time favorite Little Golden Book, bar none.
Just sharing a bit of useless info............sorry...


expatgirl said:


> Fizzies???? you dropped them in your drinks and they were fun to watch........I heard that some girl dropped some in her mouth and died........think it really was a story invented by our parents to scare us..........


 well I'd tell ya to Snopes it out but then I got a very revealing email from a friend about Snopes so take what they say at your own risk or for your own pleasure, if you dare......


----------



## expatgirl (Nov 9, 2008)

LEFSElover said:


> The little red hen is my all time favorite Little Golden Book, bar none.
> Just sharing a bit of useless info............sorry... well I'd tell ya to Snopes it out but then I got a very revealing email from a friend about Snopes so take what they say at your own risk or for your own pleasure, if you dare......


   oh goodness........I've been on the edge all day............lost a dear friend in Egypt................knew he would die young................well sorry........i happen to think that 68 is young....................his son who was 2 at the time I met him is probably 18 now........and good-looking.........he was at 2.............Devin is probably a chick killer by now..............


----------

